# gold ore claim



## prospector123 (Jul 8, 2010)

Have found a vein of black rock. Took sample, saw cut it and did not see gold. Used a gold test pen and the sample lite up. Crushed one lb and used aqua regia to seperate the precious metals. When cooking off the nitrate the pan showed a beautiful gold color.

After dropping the gold and drying the results left with 57 grams of dried powder. Waiting to smelt it. Better do a lode claim as I now have it covered under placer claim.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 8, 2010)

What did you use to "drop" the gold?


----------



## prospector123 (Jul 8, 2010)

Once the acid boiled down added water and dropped using zinc powder. Filtered it often and used more zinc until gold stopped dropping.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, but you do realize zink will cement out every other metal that is less reactive.
This includes several base metals.

Did you check the solution (before adding the zink) for the presence of gold with stanis?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 8, 2010)

prospector123 said:


> Have found a vein of black rock. Took sample, saw cut it and did not see gold. Used a gold test pen and the sample lite up. Crushed one lb and used aqua regia to seperate the precious metals. When cooking off the nitrate the pan showed a beautiful gold color.
> 
> After dropping the gold and drying the results left with 57 grams of dried powder. Waiting to smelt it. Better do a lode claim as I now have it covered under placer claim.



Iron in solution produces a color very similar to gold, you can't go by solution color. You should test with stannous chloride once the gold is in solution.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2010)

Platdigger said:


> Ok, but you do realize zink will cement out every other metal that is less reactive.
> This includes several base metals.
> 
> Did you check the solution (before adding the zink) for the presence of gold with stanis?



Has anyone proven that base metals that are more reactive than hydrogen can be dropped in a solution that contains water? or does it drop them as hydroxides/oxides that could make sence.

thanks
jim


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 9, 2010)

Platdigger said:


> Ok, but you do realize zink will cement out every other metal that is less reactive.
> This includes several base metals.
> 
> Did you check the solution (before adding the zink) for the presence of gold with stanis?



From what all that I have read, Platdigger is correct.
Zinc will strip a solution of all metals lower than zinc in the "Electromotive Series".

Somewhere on this forum, someone posted a listing of metals and their order within the "Electromotive Series".
It would be cool if it were to be reposted here.

Anyway, zinc will strip metals from mildly acidic solutions.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 9, 2010)

The activity series is posted in the documents section of my website and also in numerous other places around,: forum, wiki, and Google to name a few.

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is from GSP:

GoldSilverPro

Silver Part 2 - CEMENTATION

Here's a very incomplete list of metals as they appear in the electromotive series.

Magnesium Mg
Aluminum Al
Zinc Zn
Chromium Cr
Iron Fe
Cadmium Cd
Nickel Ni
Tin Sn
Lead Pb
Hydrogen H
Copper Cu
Silver Ag
Palladium Pd
Mercury Hg
Platinum Pt
Gold Au

viewtopic.php?f=60&t=559&hilit=electromotive+series


----------



## Richard36 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the list, now I have a quick reference cheat sheet , lol.
Though I did know that zinc, aluminum, sodium, and calcium are way high, and will force out all other metals from within a slightly acidic solution.

Calcium, sodium, and sometimes potassium are often used for dropping "Rare Earth Metals", as well as reducing agents within the melting, or smelting process from what I remember of what little I have read on those metals.

Anyway, thanks.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------

